# my cycle is done



## 30-06 (Jan 20, 2004)

now what? just buy a P?


----------



## mats13 (Dec 22, 2003)

how long did u cycle ?? i waited a month and got my p's there doing well


----------



## 30-06 (Jan 20, 2004)

mats13 said:


> how long did u cycle ?? i waited a month and got my p's there doing well


 at least 3 weeks, but my levels are good, but i wouldnt be ordering a P for another 2 weeks or so anyway


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

I'd start a 2nd cycle to make sure everything is working perfectly


----------



## 30-06 (Jan 20, 2004)

rufus said:


> I'd start a 2nd cycle to make sure everything is working perfectly


 what do i do for that, or is it just time?


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

put in some feeders and see how they do


----------



## 30-06 (Jan 20, 2004)

Fresh said:


> put in some feeders and see how they do


 why feeders? i had 18 fish, 2 died, and i just sold back 5 and bought a sucker cause my algea, so i have 12 in there


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

bc they're cheap. yea buy a 30$ worth of fish to see if there gonna die or live, yea good 1


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

when your cycling your not suppose to add 50$ worth of fish in there. you buy cheap ones too see if they will die bro


----------



## 30-06 (Jan 20, 2004)

Fresh said:


> when your cycling your not suppose to add 50$ worth of fish in there. you buy cheap ones too see if they will die bro


 well the guy pointed out ones that could withstand the cycle, they did, except for 2, one of wich was dumbedout from the start, it'll be a month next week, but my levels are down


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

when yuor done cycling and Ammo. and NitrIte are at 0 ppm and you got some NitrAte in there do a 30% water change and then your ready to throw some P's in there


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

just before you put your piranha's in there do a water change to reduce your nitrates. and you should be good to go.


----------

